# Question regarding privacy and newspapers



## surquhar (May 21, 2008)

I had a quick question regarding privacy issues when it came to town newspapers. My older sister is the aquatics director at a local boys & girls club. Recently, there was a event where inppropriate touching took place in the pool between two kids but im not going to get into the details of that for obvious reasons. It was not quite to the extent of a secual assault but still something that had to be reported and dealt with. Long story short, officers responded, investigated, took their reports and it was questioned whether or not this case had to be made public in the town newspaper. Obviously, it is not like the establishment is trying to broom the event by any means but does it really accomplish anything by having a story written about it in the local newspaper??? The responding officer was questioned about this and he said he would bring it up to his shift supervisor. Long story short, i was just wondering what the options could be for the supervisor and whether he has the ability to keep the case private or whether the newpaper has an automatic right to the basioc infirmation of the case. Maybe some of you guys have had some experience with a similar case or maybe have department policy regarding such instances. Sorry about the length of the question but thanks in advance for any unput.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

I'll take Jack with mine please if you dont mind Lawman


----------



## surquhar (May 21, 2008)

I think you misunderstand where i am coming with this. This is not a case of siding with the police or not. I have been hired by this police department and am currently in the academy. It just so happens that my older sister is involved. I have spoken to the responding officer and he too was unsure of what the policy is regarding releasing information to newspapers when it came to something like this. This wasnt a post to speculate or take sides. If any you guys have had experience with something like this then thats all i wanted to know. I was interested, my sister was interested, and the responding officer was interested.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Call the person in control of the records dept. at the PD. Since they'd be the ones to process requests from the newspaper and release the info, ask them. I doubt a press release or a command staff interview would result in dissemination of a witness' name in an ongoing investigation--though I have seen crazier things happen.

All that said, if you're in the academy, watch where you tread.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

OfficerObie59 said:


> All that said, if you're in the academy, watch where you tread.


Word..



As far as the original question; Our policy dictates if it's an ongoing investigation we don't say shit to the media. All questions are directed to the PIO. However, police reports are always available to the public under the Freedom of Information Act (yes Chief, they are). I'm sure redacting will be accomplished due to the age of the victim.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Would you have a problem saying what academy your in? Reason being, this site has had many media people, wackers, retards and nitwits sniffing around looking for something to hang their hat on when it comes to police policy, procedure and even opinion. You will get answers if your authentic. Oh BTW if your really in the academy low profile is a must. Just my 2 cents


----------



## surquhar (May 21, 2008)

im in the transit academy 23rd mpoc and yes i know the first rule of fight club. i make sure to stay away from anything that could possibly be academy related when it comes to this site. this was just something that was asked of me and i had no idea so i turned to you guys. thank you for the two quality reponses. i have no idea how it will turn out and however it does turn out doesnt really affect anyone greatly. thanks for the input guys and have a good one.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

You've given your age, location, and academy that you have to report back to in the morning? Delete yourself now and take cover!


----------

